# rocktober in full swing



## project5550 (Aug 31, 2015)

So i finally caught my keeper strippers
Caught 12 in two hours baltimore waters on fire


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Where?


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

How do you look at thumbnails?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Pajigging machin said:


> How do you look at thumbnails?


Just LEFT click on it.


----------



## Solesolace (Sep 14, 2015)

Boat, pier, shore? What were you using for a rig?


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

On my phone no left click dnt have access to a computer often


----------



## gogorome (May 22, 2009)

Pajigging machin said:


> On my phone no left click dnt have access to a computer often


Use "Full Site" mode at the bottom


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

project5550 said:


> So i finally caught my keeper strippers
> Caught 12 in two hours baltimore waters on fire


What did they charge?


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

Don't look like any strippers I ever saw.


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

Thanks for the tip nice fish


----------



## gpwf20c (Jul 9, 2008)

those gupies 20 inches?


----------



## project5550 (Aug 31, 2015)

gpwf20c said:


> those gupies 20 inches?


21 actually


----------



## project5550 (Aug 31, 2015)

phillyguy said:


> Don't look like any strippers I ever saw.


Their were frozen an bent from craming in small cooler


----------



## project5550 (Aug 31, 2015)

Solesolace said:


> Boat, pier, shore? What were you using for a rig?


Bridge fluke lures


----------



## project5550 (Aug 31, 2015)

CaliYellowtail said:


> What did they charge?


The price of fluke lures an 1/8 jigg heads an gas money lol


----------



## project5550 (Aug 31, 2015)

The entrie baltimore area on fire at night


----------



## gpwf20c (Jul 9, 2008)

project5550 said:


> 21 actually


Can you prove it? not calling you out or anything but they look about 18.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

gpwf20c said:


> Can you prove it? not calling you out or anything but they look about 18.


There are decent size fish from shore....... I wouldn't doubt him


----------



## gpwf20c (Jul 9, 2008)

bluefish1928 said:


> There are decent size fish from shore....... I wouldn't doubt him
> 
> View attachment 16671
> 
> ...


Striper is the only fish I target when going out fishing and I only fish from shore, both them fish looks small or they super slim.


----------



## gpwf20c (Jul 9, 2008)

22 and 27


----------



## project5550 (Aug 31, 2015)

gpwf20c said:


> Can you prove it? not calling you out or anything but they look about 18.


I said Their 21 this is a happy community if your here to bust balls go on fb plenty of groups for you their
Im 6'4 300 of course their gonna look small in a pic next too me
So kindly kick rocks while doing so have a nice day


----------



## project5550 (Aug 31, 2015)

bluefish1928 said:


> There are decent size fish from shore....... I wouldn't doubt him
> 
> View attachment 16671
> 
> ...


Thank you sir Their 21 im 6'4 300 of course their gonna look small next to Me his pic he not even as tall as half the oc bridge gate his look like they In the low 40s lol but he say 22 smmfh some people must be bored with life also their were in a small cooler so they where bent


----------



## gpwf20c (Jul 9, 2008)

project5550 said:


> Thank you sir Their 21 im 6'4 300 of course their gonna look small next to Me his pic he not even as tall as half the oc bridge gate his look like they In the low 40s lol but he say 22 smmfh some people must be bored with life also their were in a small cooler so they where bent


Calm down bro, Did I say anything about you being fat? I'm 5'8 185 i guess I'm average. I don't lie about my fish size if its 27 I don't say its 28 just saying.


----------



## Sql (May 13, 2006)

gpwf20c said:


> Calm down bro, Did I say anything about you being fat? I'm 5'8 185 i guess I'm average. I don't lie about my fish size if its 27 I don't say its 28 just saying.


Cut it out now, gpwf. You just wasted several post, informing nothing, but junk. You know from the picture you posted above you look like no more than 4'4" and your brain is about 2". At least the guy had a ruler with the fish. Take the distance between two numbers on the rule and overlay on the fish, and count.


----------



## gpwf20c (Jul 9, 2008)

Sql said:


> Cut it out now, gpwf. You just wasted several post, informing nothing, but junk. You know from the picture you posted above you look like no more than 4'4" and your brain is about 2". At least the guy had a ruler with the fish. Take the distance between two numbers on the rule and overlay on the fish, and count.


What ruler moron that's a different guy posting measurement of his fish, in the first pic notice whats in my bag on the ground, second pic I use my rod.


----------



## project5550 (Aug 31, 2015)

In a picture since I'm bigger then you my fish will look smaller next to me your a midget compared to me that's why your fish look so huge compared to mimes.i said their 21 move on don't come on my post with bs we are a happy community we don't do the bashing here an i don't like about fish move on


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm 8'3" 605


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Pajigging machin said:


> How do you look at thumbnails?


If u use a smart phone just expand it with your fingers or tap it.

;-) that's what she said ;-)


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

1BadF350 said:


> I'm 8'3" 605


ha ha ha.....Damn! Nice fish!

That must make that Red about 105# then.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Keep on with the name calling and we will find ourselves having some quite time


----------



## AtTheBar (Jan 17, 2013)

Tempest in a teapot; the animosity here is palpable. If a fellow angler whom I have never met says that a fish is of legal size then I have no reason to not take him at his word. Most of the fish that are frequenting the usual haunts are from the 2011 YOY. Based on what's being discussed I would say its 5-6 times more likely that he is telling the truth than not. My prerogative is to pursue larger quarry and selectively harvest giving both ends of the the maturation curve opportunity to spawn. The females in the 2011 class are entering into the spawning stock and will hopefully play a critical role in the sustainability of the biomass, the more that survive the better the propagation for successive recruitment classes. I have no qualms with someone harvesting his/her legal limit and would rather see a 21" on the end of a stringer than a 45+" given our knowledge of fecundity in SB. Unless someone can show proof beyond conjecture and a grainy cell phone picture I think there better avenues to devote my attention to (AI access, Menhaden Quotas, etc). That said, I hope the chest thumping can be contained to a minimum with all the posts of schoolies, this is not specifically aimed at any individual but is intended as a broader statement. Tight lines to all and wish everyone a productive fall/winter.


----------

